# Type 2 diabetes can be cured through weight loss, Newcastle University finds



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2015)

Millions of people suffering from Type 2 diabetes could be cured of the disease if they just lost weight, a new study suggests.

Scientists at Newcastle University have shown the disease is caused by fat accumulating in the pancreas and losing less than one gram from the organ can reverse the life-limiting illness and restore insulin production.

Type 2 diabetes affects 3.3 million people in England and Wales and, until now, was thought to be chronic. It can lead to blindness, stroke, kidney failure and limb amputation.

But now researchers at Newcastle have shown that the disease can be reversed, even in obese people who have had the condition for a long time.

18 obese people with Type 2 diabetes who were given gastric band surgery and put on a restricted diet for eight weeks were cured of their condition. During the trial the patients, aged between 25 and 65, lost an average of 2.2 stone, which was around 13 per cent of their body weight. Crucially they also lost 0.6 grams of fat from their pancreas, allowing the organ to secrete normal levels of insulin.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/sci...h-weight-loss-Newcastle-University-finds.html

I do wish they wouldn't use the 'cure' word, or suggest that everyone is capable of losing weight - other conditions may prevent this. No doubt the journalist at fault, not the Prof.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 1, 2015)

I know a good friend of mine is now off all medication for his T2. He was ex army & used to walk the legs off his poor dog. Stopped alcohol & ate much better. I know everyone's different but its worth a try. Read the storey of "Sam Tam" ?


----------



## grovesy (Dec 1, 2015)

I still think the study numbers are small !


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 2, 2015)

How do you target weight loss from the pancreas? 2 years ago I wasn't diabetic, my blood glucose levels were in the normal range, I was almost 21 stone. Now I am 7 stone lighter and diabetic, when diagnosed my blood glucose was at 26 and my hba1c was 127! Surely some of that weight came from my pancreas!


----------



## grovesy (Dec 2, 2015)

I suspect weight is just one piece of the puzzle.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2015)

grovesy said:


> I suspect weight is just one piece of the puzzle.


Exactly  It's a significant risk factor for many, but far from the whole story.


----------



## Robin (Dec 2, 2015)

It talks about kick starting insulin production in the pancreas, but there's no mention of insulin resistance in the cells in the rest of the body, surely that's a significant factor.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2015)

Robin said:


> It talks about kick starting insulin production in the pancreas, but there's no mention of insulin resistance in the cells in the rest of the body, surely that's a significant factor.


That's a very good point. as I understand it, insulin resistance is due to damaged insulin receptors on the cells of the body - the insulin 'keys' don't fit the cell 'locks'. The problem may not be lack of insulin - indeed many T2s overproduce insulin to try and compensate, and it is thought that this might be a big factor in the weight increase of people as they develop insulin resistance and Type 2. Weight loss and exercise can improve insulin sensitivity, so it sounds like it's not just losing that gram of fat from the pancreas, but also the general improvements gained over the whole body (particularly the reduction of visceral fat).


----------



## Copepod (Dec 3, 2015)

Some background information here from Newcastle University: http://www.ncl.ac.uk/press/news/2015/12/professorroytaylor/


----------



## grovesy (Dec 3, 2015)

I thought they did not know why Bariatric Surgery affected Diabetes but this seems it is all down to fat in the pancreas.


----------



## Annette (Dec 3, 2015)

So the question now has to be 'Why does bariatric surgery apparently affect pancreatic fat when other types of weight loss does not do so necessarily?' (see, those T2s who have lost weight but not seen an equivalent 'cure').
And, 'Why do some people get T2 without having a weight issue?' Perhaps they have pancreatic fat stores, but why, if they're not overweight?
There's a lot of new questions being brought up by this (person) limited experiment - much more work to be done!


----------



## grovesy (Dec 3, 2015)

I also thought when I read about this in the past, the people had been recently diagnosed but his read as if some had been diagnosed a while.
 I have also heard him say that many might find the diet difficult to adhere to.I wonder how many started then dropped out!


----------

